# Anyone hunt with a Knight Bighorn?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

A buddy has a Bighorn for sale and was wondering if anyone had one. I'm looking for another one for the boy to use and I really love using a smoke pole on yotes. Was looking at the numbers and with the scope that it has on it, looks like 150 yards will be a safe shot and could push out to 200.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have a Bighorn but do have an MK-85 (the original Knight) and their top line (when I bought it) Grand American.

These guns were way before the pellet craze and are rated for 120 grains equivalent BP. These are set up with 100 and 110 T7, around 1700-1800 FPS, with 250 grain bullets. There are really just a realistic 150 yd gun. 2" high at 100 4" low at 150. They have killed many, many deer over the years. 

They have both been retired in favor of new Savage muzzle loaders that give me real 200 yd capabilities.

Knight makes very nice muzzle loaders.

Kim


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, I rarely have a shot further that 100 yards where I hunt out. Most shots are more like bow kills so no need for a shotgun and 3 shots. lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If it says Knight on it, it's top notch.


----------

